# Go kart



## OR-Carl (Oct 6, 2018)

The maker of the motor controller should be able to supply you with a wiring diagram, that would be a good place to start.

As for the throttle, there are different kinds, so if you are using whatever was originally on the vehicle, it might not be compatible with the controller? Post the wiring diagram for the controller and some pictures of the throttle, and someone might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Williesiddons (10 mo ago)

Went for a midream controller like the following one but to find the wiring diagram has been quite difficult.
I’ve gone for a new pedal throttle which has a green black and yellow wire which I’ve connected to what I believe to be the throttle cable in the controller which is green red and black.
Also I have four cables coming off the motor and understand that there should only be 3 for the 3 phase cables from the controller, what am I meant to do with the fourth??


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Sounds like you don't have a three phase motor...you sure it's not a separately excited DC motor?









Types of DC Motors And Their Applications | Electrical4U


A SIMPLE explanation of the different types of DC Motors. Learn about the different types of DC motor and their APPLICATIONS. Plus we go over how to...




www.electrical4u.com





You may have the wrong speed controller if that's the case.


----------



## OR-Carl (Oct 6, 2018)

Yeah, I was going to guess it was possibly just a series DC, but either way, I suspect that it is not a brushless DC motor, which is what that Chinese motor controller is for. Does the motor have a nameplate on it with any useful info?


----------



## Williesiddons (10 mo ago)




----------



## Williesiddons (10 mo ago)

So I’ll look for a nameplate tonight but today I’ve also been told I may need a contactor, how do I wire that into a circuit and what controller would u recommend if the motor is a self excited one


----------



## Fam69 (11 mo ago)

Williesiddons said:


> So I’ll look for a nameplate tonight but today I’ve also been told I may need a contactor, how do I wire that into a circuit and what controller would u recommend if the motor is a self excited one


I don't know about the motor but I sure am excited by that panty-shot miniature 🙈


----------



## Williesiddons (10 mo ago)

Fam69 said:


> I don't know about the motor but I sure am excited by that panty-shot miniature 🙈
> [/QUOTE\
> 
> shit dont tell the mrs 😂


----------

